# SS 28.07.18 - Gorecki #2 "Copernican"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Henryk Gorecki** (1933 - 2010)*

Symphony No. 2 "Copernican", Op. 31

1. 1st Movement
2. 2nd Movement

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm posting this one a bit early as I will be heading out of town shortly.

This weekend it's Polish composer Henryk Gorecki's Second Symphony. I've only heard this one twice and didn't care for it near as much as I did the Third Symphony. But it's been a couple years so I'm looking forward to giving it another try. There's only a couple recordings out there so I'll post a YouTube recording for those without one which is also the one I have on CD.





Antoni Wit/Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra of Katowice, The Polish Radio Choir and the Silesian Philharmonic Choir
Soloists: Zofia Kilanowicz & Andrzej Dobber


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Similar story, love the 3d to death, had trouble getting into the 2nd (although there are plenty of other Gorecki works I love). I will be listening to the same version on the Naxos CD from my collection.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I really like the 2nd symphony - it's completely different to the rather overhyped 3rd, and anyone coming to this work fresh expecting something akin to the 3rd is going to be in for a rather noisy shock; though in fairness parts of the second movement share the same kind of soundstage as most of the 3rd. 
I have two recordings; the Naxos one mentioned in the previous posts, and one by the Fricsay Symphony Orchestra conducted by Tamas Pal on Stradivarius. In my opinion, the latter is definitely superior - it feels that Pal really gets under the skin (a somewhat difficult skin, I admit) of this work. The first movement is more powerful than Wit's in the loud sections, and the chord changes smoother in the quieter passages; while the second movement is overall more etherial. The moment in the second movement at 9:00 (11.45 in the Naxos recording) after the baritone mournfully sings "Deus" three times and the choir and orchestra return is pure beauty; one of the most wonderful darkness to light moments I think I've ever heard. 
The final two chords of the symphony go on for the best part of 4 minutes and are almost hypnotic in their mystical quality. I love it!


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

As soon as I saw this thread, I played my recording of this symphony. I have the Naxos recording. The first movement turned out to be a perfect match for my mood today. It is harsh and rather angry, and that is how I have been feeling lately, largely due to a case of chronic cough and laryngitis that doesn't want to go away, but also for other reasons that are best kept away from this forum. The music certainly spoke to me. Then, the second movement came along and moved me to a new (and much better) place emotionally. The meditative ending provided some temporary comfort in my misery. I think I'll listen to Symphony No. 3 tomorrow and see if it can improve my mood further or perhaps move me to another unpleasant, but more interesting, emotional space. Sometimes, a particular piece of music turns out to be perfect for my mood at a given time, and it can help me transcend whatever is bothering me. This piece served that purpose just now, and as a result, my opinion of it, while already positive, has increased considerably.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like the 2nd - it has a Janus-like feel to it and it certainly isn't relentless like the 3rd. Wit on Naxos for me also.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall try this version via Spotify


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Antoni Wit here as well.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll do the Wit.
A hit? Not a bit!
But I'll show my true grit
And listen
To it.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll give this one a pass I don't have too many blind (deaf) spots but Gorecki is one.
I have a lot of new discs to listen to this weekend - if time permits I will give the 2nd Symphony a try out but it will not be top of my list.
I guess I'm in a minority when I say I never understood the hype about the 3rd - probably my loss.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 106060
> 
> I shall try this version via Spotify


Yep, this one with Spotify


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Fricsay Symphony Orchestra conducted by Tamás Pál for me as well.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Malx said:


> I'll give this one a pass I don't have too many blind (deaf) spots but Gorecki is one.
> I have a lot of new discs to listen to this weekend - if time permits I will give the 2nd Symphony a try out but it will not be top of my list.
> I guess I'm in a minority when I say I never understood the hype about the 3rd - probably my loss.


I was going to say that unfortunately I haven't got this symphony but after listening to half of it I'm glad I haven't. Sounds like the soundtrack to a rubbish sci-fi / gladiator movie. Not my bag at all. And like Malx I've never seen the appeal of the 3rd either. Off to listen to some Dvorak to wash this tosh from my ears. BTW I listened to Wit on YouTube.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd never heard this before. Listened to the Wit performance. The work is in two movements, the second a bit longer than the first. Total time is about 36 minutes.

The first movement is broken up into several discrete sections, several quite noisy, with some very interesting orchestral effects. Unfortunately I could make little musical sense of it, although it held my interest just to see what was going to happen next.

The second movement, making a lot more use of the chorus and soloists, is a stunner. I won't try to describe it. Just find a quiet listening place with a good sound system, crank up the volume a bit, gather your patience since things start quietly and mostly happen slowly, and listen. You won't regret it.

A great Saturday Symphony and, for me, one of the more interesting selections recently.

BTW here are the words to the 2nd movement.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Off to listen to some Dvorak to wash this tosh from my ears.


Just because you don't like it, doesn't make it tosh. I'm not a great Dvorak fan, but I would never be rude about his music.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Actually I liked this symphony a lot. First part sounded like Penderecki. Well, same country í ½í¸Š. I borrowed Antoni Wit version from local library. I have not listened it yet.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

techniquest said:


> Just because you don't like it, doesn't make it tosh. I'm not a great Dvorak fan, but I would never be rude about his music.


Ok, fair comment. I should be less dismissive. Who knows, i may like it in 10 years. Suffice to say it wasnt my bag at the moment.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Merl said:


> Ok, fair comment. I should be less dismissive. Who knows, i may like it in 10 years. Suffice to say it wasnt my bag at the moment.


By chance, did you listen to the 2nd movement? You may like that one far better. Words are in a post above...


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

I especially liked a brass section in the 1st movement. It seemed like aliens speaking, something rather psychedelic. I found the 2nd movement in the vein of the 3rd symphony, with some touching writing.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

KenOC said:


> By chance, did you listen to the 2nd movement? You may like that one far better. Words are in a post above...


I did, KenOC. I even tried it again this morning but alas to no avail. It just doesn't float my boat currently. However, I'll return to it some time in the future. I'm willing to try most things twice (although having to sit through the films 'Mamma Mia' or 'Moulin Rouge' won't be happening ever again!).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Time for a new Saturday Symphony. Waiting anxiously for RDB.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> (...although having to sit through the films 'Mamma Mia' or 'Moulin Rouge' won't be happening ever again!).


And now we are in _total_ agreement


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Time for a new Saturday Symphony. Waiting anxiously for RDB.


He did say at the start of this thread he was heading out of town - perhaps he isn't back yet.

Should someone select a work as a fill in?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Merl said:


> I did, KenOC. I even tried it again this morning but alas to no avail. It just doesn't float my boat currently. However, I'll return to it some time in the future. I'm willing to try most things twice (although having to sit through the films 'Mamma Mia' or 'Moulin Rouge' won't be happening ever again!).


Ahhhhh! Moulin Rouge! Probably the most painful experience of my entire life!


----------

